# Moving to South Africa



## Wicklow9 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello, my husband and I are South Africans who have lived in the US for 17 years. We are Indians who lived in Cape Town. We are planning to return home to South Africa to live. We are not doing it to be close to family or to retire. We just feel it is time that we come home and make a difference in our own country.

I have been back to South Africa in 2009 and lived in the UK in 2010 but I can tell anyone that there is no place like South Africa.

We intend to move back to Cape Town. My husband was a school principal in South Africa and I am a nurse.

Any help and positive points would be greatly appreciated. I have been in touch with the SANC and they assure me that I can enroll as a registered nurse and midwife.
The education system however has changed and I am aware that teachers now are required to be registered with SACE.

I am very excited about our move and cannot wait to be back home.

Ex South African😊😊


----------



## chris rossouw (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi 

I am currently in Cape Town and would like to meet with as many expats as possible. Any contacts would be appreciated.

My email address is alpha_diagnostics at hotmail dot com

Best wishes

Chris


----------



## windmill2013 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi Wicklow
I read your message, have your plans be more finallised?
I too am a nurse in the Netherland, and want to move (back) to Cape Town. I have also contacted the SANC (seems like you wont be able to work unless registered there) but have heard nothing from them. I want to know how my qualifications compare to the SA standards. Can you give me some advice on this?


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

Well done for making the decision, you are right there is no place like CT in the world. I too felt the need to return to help to make a difference after more than twenty years in the UK. The Education sytem is different but you will soon become familiar with the changes. The Western Cape Education Department are now re-employing some of the older teachers they let go on the package after 1994. They've realised the value of experience and need it back to train some of the younger teachers. Your husband will need to register with SACE before he can be employed in any education institution. The growth area in education is teacher training and teacher continuing professional development. My wife and I did formal post graduate (Masters) before we returned in order to work in this area. Work is no problem if you have skills and knowledge to offer. What I am saying is come prepared and identify quite clearly where it is you want to make a difference in SA. I suspect you must have picked up lots of skills and experience in your years abroad. Go for it, it is worth it, I love being home. My friends are still my friends and having family around is lovely.


----------

